# PC`s ab 2400€?



## de_Jung75 (14. Januar 2021)

PCGH-PC`s nur für "Besserverdienende"?

Sorry, aber ich bin jahrelanger "Fan" von dieser site, und bis jetzt war diese immer eine Referenz für mich...

Aber habt ihr Euch mal die "PCGH-PC`s" angeschaut?

Da geht es ERST ab 2400€ los.
(Bild anbei)
Absolut erbärmlich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audianer1990 (14. Januar 2021)

"Erbärmlich" ist übertrieben...

Aber ja eine Budget Version hätte man schon machen können.... R5 3600, 16GB, 500GB SSD, 5500XT o. 1660 o.Ä.


----------



## Cosmas (14. Januar 2021)

Wussteste noch nicht, das PCGH nur für "Enthusiasten" ist und die geben sich nunmal nicht mit "Budgetkram" ab...?^^

Ausserdem, wie sollen PCGH und Alternate sonst daran verdienen, du willst sie doch nicht arm machen, odrr??


----------



## TomatenKenny (15. Januar 2021)

Kaufen sie jetzt und erhalten sie ihn in den nächsten 2 Jahren..


----------



## max310kc (15. Januar 2021)

Gab doch jahrelang biligere? Ich nehme mal an die aktuellen Preise sind der aktuellen Marktlage bedingt.

edit: würde mal 2000+ Einzelpreis veranschlagen und dann halt das Übliche


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2021)

Na ja, PCGH testet ja auch nur irgendwelche teuren Gaming Notebooks und keine 500€ Preisklasse.
Da ist es nur logisch, dass sie keine 800€ PCs vertreiben, bzw. labeln.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Januar 2021)

Aktuell ist es so, dass überhaupt nichts ausgeliefert werden kann, da keine Ware verfügbar ist, daher hätte es jetzt auch wenig Sinn ergeben günstigere PCs oder überhaupt irgendwelche neuen PCs zu planen und RTX 3070, 3080 und 3090 gab es einfach zuerst. Wir planen jetzt aber PCs mit der RTX 3060 und hoffen dann einfach mal, dass es diesen PC auch zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Wir planen jetzt aber PCs mit der RTX 3060 und hoffen dann einfach mal, dass es diesen PC auch zu kaufen gibt.


Hoffentlich wartet ihr auch auf die bessere Verfügbarkeit von vernünftigen Netzteilen -- nicht, dass ihr da noch mal so einen Schinken wir das Sharkoon verbaut.


----------



## uka (15. Januar 2021)

Unabhängig der Preise .. interessante Kombis, habe schon bei 2 Leuten gesehen wie n 850w Prime bei der 3090 aufgegeben hat. Aber ist ja n gutes Thermal... .


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Januar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wartet ihr auch auf die bessere Verfügbarkeit von vernünftigen Netzteilen -- nicht, dass ihr da noch mal so einen Schinken wir das Sharkoon verbaut.


Das war ja kein reiner PCGH-PC, sondern ein Gemeinschafts-PC mit Alternate und PCGH, also eben ein Aktions-PC. Hoffen wir auf bessere Verfügbarkeit, bei Netzteilen sieht es ja so übel aus wie bei Grafikkarten.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Hoffen wir auf bessere Verfügbarkeit, bei Netzteilen sieht es ja so übel aus wie bei Grafikkarten.


Ja, da hoffen wir alle drauf.


----------



## Sly84 (17. Januar 2021)

Ist es wirtschaftlich für PCGH solche PCs anzubieten? Gibt genug Angebote von günstigen Kombos. Im Zweifel z.B. den günstig aufgezeigten PC in der PC Games bestellen + Zusammbenbau. Heißt dann nur halt nicht PCGH-Edition. Der Begriff "erbärmlich" ist da einfach nur unangebracht.


----------

